# Preaching election and babes in Christ or unbelievers



## Mayflower (Feb 28, 2008)

In the month of april, the elders ask me again to preach in the church. I have it really on my heart to preach a message about the doctrine of election. My church is not reformed, but many are very open for the calvinistic doctrine.
Iam a member of a evangelical church, and sinds a few months there are coming more and more people out of the world (unbelievers and babes in Christ) to our church service. I was wondering if someone can give me some good advice, on the issue of preaching concerning election. It's pretty young church and i know that some will not like this topic and what about those who are babes in the faith, when they heard that God passed over some and elected some. Any thoughts or suggestions ?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

George Whitefield wrote in a letter to John Wesley the following words.....



> Let a man go to the grammer school of faith and repentance before he goes to the university of election and predestination.



I would not say that you should avoid the doctrines of grace. Nor would I say that you should not preach them on account of those who will not like them. 

But for the sake of the "babes" which you write of I would urge caution. Don't avoid the truths if they're in the passage you are to speak on, but don't make them the full force or center of your message. That place is reserved for the Christ.

As you faithfully preach Christ, and Him crucified your preaching will be honored for He Himself said, "If I lifted up, I will draw all men to myself."

Lift Up Christ in your Preaching!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> George Whitefield wrote in a letter to John Wesley the following words.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen!


----------



## ADKing (Feb 28, 2008)

The Westminster Confession 3.6 gives good advice to those preaching on the doctrines of grace. 

_VIII. The doctrine of this high mystery of predestination is to be handled with special prudence and care, that men attending the will of God revealed in His Word, and yielding obedience thereunto, may, from the certainty of their effectual vocation, be assured of their eternal election. So shall this doctrine afford matter of praise, reverence, and admiration of God, and of humility, diligence, and abundant consolation to all that sincerely obey the Gospel._

When done in this tenor such preaching can be remarkably Christ exalting. A mistake I notice is that some people preach the doctrines of grace from an anti-Arminian/Pelagian stance. While I too abhor these errors as subversive to the gospel, and in some cases it may be very needful to preach against these errors, I think most of the time we would be far better off stressing the positive presentation of these doctrines as they are found in Scripture. Who cannot help but be uplifted by a sound exegesis of Ephesians 1?!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2008)

ADKing said:


> When done in this tenor such preaching can be remarkably Christ exalting. A mistake I notice is that some people preach the doctrines of grace from an anti-Arminian/Pelagian stance. While I too abhor these errors as subversive to the gospel, and in some cases it may be very needful to preach against these errors, I think most of the time we would be far better off stressing the positive presentation of these doctrines as they are found in Scripture. Who cannot help but be uplifted by a sound exegesis of Ephesians 1?!



I agree and that has been my approach at our little church. I preach the text in its context as it is. Ephesians Chapter One is one of the most uplifting chapters in the Bible, even to the heavenlies!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

ADKing said:


> The Westminster Confession 3.6 gives good advice to those preaching on the doctrines of grace.
> 
> _VIII. The doctrine of this high mystery of predestination is to be handled with special prudence and care, that men attending the will of God revealed in His Word, and yielding obedience thereunto, may, from the certainty of their effectual vocation, be assured of their eternal election. So shall this doctrine afford matter of praise, reverence, and admiration of God, and of humility, diligence, and abundant consolation *to all that sincerely obey the Gospel*._



To whom? *To all that sincerely obey the gospel.* 

My answer to the question was in light of Mayflower's assertion that there were more and more "unblievers and babes in Christ" coming to their services. My caution is that we must give milk to the babes, and solid food to them that are of full age. As we would not look highly upon a mother who gave a pork chop to an infant, so in many cases the meatier doctrines are not suitable yet for babes in Chirst.



> So shall this doctrine afford matter of praise, reverence, and admiration of God, and of humility, diligence, and abundant consolation to all that sincerely obey the Gospel.



And indeed it does, but as Whitefield said, we should go first to the grammar school of faith and repentance. Then, on to the college of election and predestination. Elementary principles first. That's my point.

Preach Christ as the central theme of your text. Spurgeon once said, somewhere in one of his sermons, (I bet the Librarian can find it)that we glory not in our doctrines, but in our Lord. Doctrine is the Throne upon which our King sits, and we worship and preach --not an empty throne--but the KING OF KINGS upon that throne. 



> When done in this tenor such preaching can be remarkably Christ exalting. A mistake I notice is that some people preach the doctrines of grace from an anti-Arminian/Pelagian stance. While I too abhor these errors as subversive to the gospel, and in some cases it may be very needful to preach against these errors, I think most of the time we would be far better off stressing the positive presentation of these doctrines as they are found in Scripture.



Agreed!



> Who cannot help but be uplifted by a sound exegesis of Ephesians 1?!


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 29, 2008)

*election unto good works*

In teaching or preaching on the Divine purpose of God, the scripture just clearly and openly proclaims these truths.
Natural men do not see any beauty in Christ,His cross, or His throne.
You can positively preach truth if the text you are using has these teachings in it. If you are preaching on Jn. 6:37-44 how or why would you not preach it.
If you follow many of the contexts where the verses on election are, it speaks of our election unto salvation, election unto holy service and worship, By God's good and loving purpose.
You do not have to tarnish the doctrine by going into how some natural religious men have opposed themselves by resisting these truths.
I think it was John Resinger who had a woman object that she did not believe in election.
He asked her, did God save you,or did you save yourself? She said God saved her. Then he asked her, if God saved you did he do it on purpose or was it an accident? She said He saved her on purpose. To which he replied He saved you on purpose, eternal purpose, that "is the doctrine of election".
If you were doing an extended series of sermons it might give itself to discussing how that not everyone has seen truth here.
Speak clearly and positively on Jesus as sent to accomplish redemption on behalf of His church. Speak of the covenant love for the sheep who were given. Only the goats and tares will not welcome it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 29, 2008)

A couple of homely suggestions . . .

IFF you are set on preaching election despite all of the good advice to the contrary from wise heads on the PB, then my advice would be as follows:

a. Preach Ephesians 1 with an emphasis upon the participation of the Father, Son, and Spirit in your coming to Christ.

b. Take a look at someone who does this kind of topic for the masses to see how to handle it appropriately. For instance, R.C. Sproul's _Chosen By God _or Boice's _The Doctrines of Grace _would be a good place to start. _A Faith to Live By -- Understanding Christian Doctrine,_ by Donald Macleod (ch. 5) is also pretty good. And, of course, there is always John Piper's web site.


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks alot brothers for all of your wise advise.

I preach one in the 3 a 4 months. 
Maybe i will preached on the subject: the comfort of our election and this in relationship to our eternal security by Romans 8:28-39.

I read from Contra_Mundum , that the church of Thessalonica was a young church, were Paul only stayed like a month, but in that letter he does not avoived the issue of election.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 29, 2008)

I am only saying this as a laymen, but also as someone who leads a Bible study in a church which is very much like the way you described yours above. Just remember that election, predestination, and the like is a Trinitarian act. While some the Christians in your congregation may not like the Reformed doctrines of grace, they will like a good sermon on the Trinitarian acts of grace (Ssshhhhh, don't tell them they are the same thing). I have found that when the teaching/explanation is very God-centered, and Christians realized that having a true understanding of the Trinity can only lead to an appreciation for God's saving grace, then that is the path I follow when explaining grace to an unreformed group of college students.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, how these low ball approaches will be sensed by the people. Just plow in and let the chips fall where they may. Hit a high ball. Preach to the upper 10% of the congregation once in a while. A constant drivel of milk make the older ones feel neglected. Those in your congregation open to the doctrines of Calvinism will appreciate it far more than you realize. Spurgeon or Sproul are great examples.

(and I speak as one who got to preach a few times in an arminian church)


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> In the month of april, the elders ask me again to preach in the church. I have it really on my heart to preach a message about the doctrine of election. My church is not reformed, but many are very open for the calvinistic doctrine.
> Iam a member of a evangelical church, and sinds a few months there are coming more and more people out of the world (unbelievers and babes in Christ) to our church service. I was wondering if someone can give me some good advice, on the issue of preaching concerning election. It's pretty young church and i know that some will not like this topic and what about those who are babes in the faith, when they heard that God passed over some and elected some. Any thoughts or suggestions ?



If I were in your shoes I would proceed thus:

*2Ti 1:8* Be not thou therefore ashamed of the testimony of our Lord, nor of me his prisoner: but be thou partaker of the afflictions of the gospel according to the power of God; 
*2Ti 1:9* Who hath saved us, and called us with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began,
*2Ti 1:10* But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ, who hath abolished death, and hath brought life and immortality to light through the gospel: 
*2Ti 1:11* Whereunto I am appointed a preacher, and an apostle, and a teacher of the Gentiles. 

*1.* Context: Give some background to Timothy and he context of this epistle. 

*2.* Doctrine: What does the text say? I would explain the following statements:

"God Who hath saved us"

"and called us with an holy calling"

"not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace"

"given us in Christ Jesus before the world began"

"But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ" 

"who hath abolished death, and hath brought life and immortality to light through the gospel"

*3.* Application:
*3a. *_Believers:_ God has chosen you before all worlds, set his love upon you and redeemed you. (1) Praise him, (2) live accordingly. 

*3b.* _Unbelievers:_ Jesus Christ has abolished death. He has brought life. Repent and trust in him for your salvation!



*Gill's commentary:*

*2Ti 1:9 - Who hath saved us, and called us,....* And therefore should not be ashamed of his Gospel, but should readily partake of the afflictions of it, depending on his power to support under them. There is a salvation previous to calling: there is a temporal salvation; a special providence attends the elect of God, as soon as born; God's visitation in a very special manner preserves their spirits; they are kept from many imminent dangers, and some of them from the grosser immoralities of life; and there is a chain of providences, as the fixing of their habitations, bringing to such a place, and under such a ministry, with various other things, ways and methods, which lead on to the effectual calling: and there is a preservation of them in Christ Jesus, antecedent to calling, Jud_1:1. God had a mind to save some; he pitched on his own Son to be the Saviour of them; he put those persons into his hands, where they are safely preserved; so as not to be damned, and everlastingly perish, notwithstanding their fall in Adam, their original corruption, and actual transgressions, until called by grace: yea, that spiritual and eternal salvation, which is by Jesus Christ, is before calling; this was resolved upon from eternity; a council of peace was formed; a covenant of grace was made; a promise of life given; persons were fixed upon to be saved; a Saviour was appointed, and blessings of grace were put into his hands; and all according to an eternal purpose. Salvation was not only resolved upon, but the scheme of it was contrived from eternity, in a way agreeable to all the divine perfections, in which Satan is most mortified, the creature abased, and the elect effectually saved; nay, salvation is obtained before calling, Christ being called to this work, and having undertook it, was in the fulness of time sent to effect it, and is become the author of it: the thing is done, and all that remain are the application of it, which is in the effectual calling, and the full possession of it, which will be in heaven. The calling here spoken of is not to an office, nor a mere call by the external ministry of the word, but a call by special grace, to special privileges, to grace and glory; and is an high and heavenly one, and is here called holy, for it follows, 

*with an holy calling.* The Vulgate Latin and Ethiopic versions read, "with his holy calling": the author of it is holy; it is a call to holiness, and the means of it are holy; and in it persons have principles of grace and holiness implanted in them; and are influenced to live holy lives and conversations: 

*not according to our works;* neither salvation nor calling are according to the works of men: not salvation; works are not the moving cause of it, but the free love and favour of God; nor the procuring cause of it, but the Lord Jesus Christ; nor the adjuvant or helping cause of it, for his own arm brought salvation alone: nor calling; which must be either according to works before, or after; not according to works before calling, for such are not properly good works, being destitute of faith in Christ, and proceeding neither from a right principle, nor to a right end; not according to works after calling, as they are after it they are the fruits of calling grace, and cannot be the cause, or rule, and measure at it: 

*but according to his own purpose and grace;* salvation is according to both: it is according to the purpose of God; God resolved upon the salvation of some; in pursuance of this resolution, he set up Christ as the Mediator; and it being necessary that he should be man, this was agreed to, and a body was prepared him; the time of his coming was fixed, called the fulness of time; and his sufferings and death, with all the circumstances of them, were determined by God. And it is according to grace; the resolution for it, and the contrivance of it, are owing to the grace of God; and which also appears in the making of a covenant; in setting up Christ as the Mediator of it; in the mission of him into this world; and in all the parts and branches of salvation: in the choice of persons to it; in the redemption of them by Christ; in their justification by his righteousness; in the pardon of their sins through his blood; in their adoption, regeneration, sanctification, and eternal glory; and the end of it is the glory of the grace of God. Vocation is also according to both the purpose and grace of God: it is according to his purpose; the persons called are fixed upon by him; whom he predestinates he calls; none are called, but whom God purposed to call; and for their calling no other reason can be assigned but the sovereign will of God, nor can any other reason be given why others are not called; the time of their calling is fixed in the decrees of God; and the place where, and means whereby, and occasion whereof, all are predetermined by him: and this is also according to grace; the author of it is the God of all grace; and in it is made the first discovery of grace to sinners; nothing out of God could move him to do it, and so it is sovereign grace; it is of some men, and not all, and so is distinguishing grace; it is of sinners, and so is free grace; and it is both to grace and glory, and so is rich grace: and it is according to grace 

*which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began; *it is a gift, and a free gift, not at all depending upon any conditions in the creature, and entirely proceeding from the sovereign will of God; and it was a gift from eternity; there was not only a purpose of grace in God's heart, and a promise of it so early, but there was a real donation of it in eternity: and though those to whom it was given did not then personally exist, yet Christ did, and he existed as a covenant head and representative of his people; and they were in him, as members of him, as represented by him, being united to him; and this grace was given to him for them, and to them in him; in whom they were chosen, and in whom they were blessed with all spiritual blessings. The Ethiopic version reads, "in Christ Jesus, who before the world was"; but without any foundation.

*2Ti 1:10 - But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ,...*. The grace according to which the elect of God are saved and called; though it was given to them in Christ, before the world was, yet lay hid in the heart of God; in his thoughts, council and covenant; and in Jesus Christ; and in the types, shadows, sacrifices, prophecies, and promises of the Old Testament; but is now made manifest in the clearness, freeness, and abundance of it by the appearance of Christ, as a Saviour in human nature; who is come full of grace and truth, and through whom there is a plentiful exhibition of it to the sons of men: 

*who hath abolished death;* the law of sin and death, which is the cause of death; and has destroyed him which has the power of it, the devil; he has abolished corporeal death with regard to his people, as a penal evil, he has took away its sting, and removed its curse, and made it a blessing to them; and he has utterly, with respect to them, abolished the second death, so as that it shall have no power over them, or they ever be hurt by it; all which he did by dying, and rising again: for though he died, yet he continued not under the power of death; but rose again and triumphed over it, as having got the victory of it; and the keys of it are in his hand: 

*and hath brought life and immortality to light through the Gospel.* Christ was the first that rose again from the dead to an immortal life; the path of life was first shown to him, and brought to light by him; and though the doctrine of the resurrection of the dead was known by the Old Testament saints, yet not so clearly as it is now revealed in the Gospel; and in which is so fully attested the resurrection of Christ, and of many of the saints with him, as well as the general resurrection at the last day: and besides, eternal life, which is the free gift of God, lay hid in his purpose, promise, and covenant, and in his Son Jesus Christ, into whose hands it was put; and which he has brought to light in a more clear manner than ever it was before; by his appearance in human nature, by his personal ministry, by his death and resurrection from the dead, and through the Gospel, as preached by his ministers; which gives an account of the nature of it, shows the way unto it, and points out and describes the persons that shall enjoy it.​


----------

